

Everything Is Broken - flurpitude
https://medium.com/message/everything-is-broken-81e5f33a24e1

======
steeples
Worth watching Haroon Meer's keynote at TroopersCon if you feel like fixing a
few things. There are hard problems that do infact need solving:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rarpym8JJXQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rarpym8JJXQ)

------
droidist2
Everyone is Broken

[http://youtube.com/watch?v=PXyrCRd1ikw](http://youtube.com/watch?v=PXyrCRd1ikw)

